
Tesla owners try to make sense of Elon Musk’s ‘Red Pill’ moment - lawrenceyan
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/19/technology/elon-musk-tesla-red-pill.html
======
shams93
I think the move by Mconnell and Trump to end foodstamps and unemployment
programs in the middle of the worst economy in us history makes his red pill
comment even worse. Do you want to buy a car made by workers treated as slaves
owned by a ceo who endorses mass starvation of those who are unable to find
new jobs ?

~~~
ipnon
For the sake of argument, can you provide evidence supporting your 2 claims as
I have understood them?

1\. Tesla workers are treated as slaves.

2\. Elon Musk endorses mass starvation of the recently jobless.

